# Turning Furniture Parts by Charles Neil



## Karson

I've been thru the first DVD. I guess I need to get going on the others.

Nice review, Mike.


----------



## cabinetmaster

Ireally should have ordered that set. Maybe I still need to. Thanks for the review.


----------



## woodworkersguide

Great review, thanks!


----------



## ebenewwork

This is my opinion but honestly there are much better DVDs on the market.
Spend your money wisely.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the Review Mike I think this is one set I don't have ,Charles in all of his videos has something to learn even for the seasoned woodworker.


----------

